# ManCoCo



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone tried ManCoCo beans?

Seems like a good selection on the website, don't know if this is a good or a bad thing.

GP

http://mancoco.co.uk/


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I believe they have a good reputation (based on mentions they've had on this forum, though I've not tried them myself yet. The name just sounds wrong though.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Not yet. They've been at it a while now though. I keep meaning to go and try their coffee at their coffee shop.


----------



## Jack-Jones (Mar 23, 2016)

@pedg

Go and have a chat with the owner Stuart, a likeable guy who knows his beans and is happy to show you around and let you watch while he's roasting.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Always found their roasts to be quite dark. That might be your thing though?


----------

